# écraser dossier avec Automator



## jeremyFF (16 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

voici ce que j'aimerais faire. J'ai un dossier 1 et un dossier 2. J'aimerais créer un truc automator qui remplace le dossier 2 par le dossier 1 (tout en gardant le dossier 1). 

Est ce possible ?

Amitiés.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2015)

en gros, tu veux renommer le dossier 1 en 1_old et renommer ensuite le dossier 2 en 1


----------



## jeremyFF (16 Mars 2015)

Non car les deux dossiers sont à des emplacements différents et je veux qu'ils y restent.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2015)

Donc, je n'ai pas compris la question. Peux tu reformuler ?
ou alors, tu veux : supprimer le dossier 2 et copier le dossier 1 en lieu et place du dossier 2 et le renommer dossier 2 ??


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2015)

+1
phrasés hyper ambigus
ici il faudra clarifier la chaine des actions entre copie, déplacement, remplacement et  changement de noms


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2015)

Ça me paraît clair.
Une méthode simple serait :
a) s'il existe, supprimer le dossier "dossier2.bkp" 
b) s'il existe, renommer "dossier2" en "dossier2.bkp"
c) créer un dossier "dossier2"
d) aller dans "dossier1"
e) tout sélectionner et copier
f) aller dans "dossier2"
g) coller

Voilà.

Personnellement, je ferais ça plutôt avec un script en _bash_ (ou autre langage) parce que je ne connais pas trop Automator. Ou encore avec AppleScript.


----------



## jeremyFF (17 Mars 2015)

Merci Bompi ! Tu aurais une référence où je pourrais choper ce programme, je n'y connais rien en bash...


----------

